# A useful pattern for my knitting friends



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

This pattern is three repeated rows....so simple. I learned it about 50 yrs ago. No name so I called it Ripple Rib Afghan. I've made the full size but currently adapted it to make a scarf since it is done in panels. It creates a zig/zag shape.

Cast 36sts - #8 needles - yarn of your choice

Row 1: K1, K2tog, K6, YO, K1, YO, K6, K2tog twice, K6, YO, K1, YO, K6, K2tog, K1
Row 2: Purl across
Row 3: Knit across

Afghan: Repeat these three rows to desired length making seven panels to join together. (can be all one color or several shades of a color or anything you like)

The scarf I'm making with this pattern is only 3 sts instead of 6 to make it narrower and using a #9 to make it more lacey. The yarn is Simply Soft. I'm using 24 sts across for the width I wanted. It's coming along very nicely.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

sounds very nice I bookmarked the pattern


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you for posting I think I will am a scarf then will make the afghan


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing a picture of your finished scarf. Your patten looks simple yet interesting 

Robin


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Livvy said:


> This pattern is three repeated rows....so simple. I learned it about 50 yrs ago. No name so I called it Ripple Rib Afghan. I've made the full size but currently adapted it to make a scarf since it is done in panels. It creates a zig/zag shape.
> 
> Cast 36sts - #8 needles - yarn of your choice
> 
> ...


Thank you. This is going to be wonderful for my Make A Wish Travel Blankies.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for this pattern. I think it will be simple enough for even me to work up! Thank you again.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Joanne1234 (Jul 6, 2013)

This reminds me of an afghan pattern that I learned to knit 50+ years ago, only I did it in "strips" that were then sewn together. I lost the pattern long ago (it was handwritten on a scrap of paper) but I have bookmarked this one as a "keeper". Thanks for sharing


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

many thanks!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

i will give it a try thank you


----------



## Rumplestiltskein (Nov 27, 2013)

Very similar to a pattern I used to make baby blankets for my friend when she was expecting twins. The 3 row repeat makes almost a giant garter stitch effect so the finished piece is reversible. The ripples look great in stripes. Highly recommended!!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you, great way to use up stash, different coloured stripes to make a knee blanket


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you. Will be giving this a try.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

ty so much for sharing


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

I am a visual person so would it be possible to post a picture to know what the pattern looks like. Many thanks.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

dkeith said:


> I am a visual person so would it be possible to post a picture to know what the pattern looks like. Many thanks.


A pic would be wonderful


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree, I would love to see a photo as well.


----------



## scgrandma245 (May 21, 2011)

Does anyone think I could use this pattern for sock cuff. Co72 then do the pattern for 7 inches, then decrease the sock to 60 stitches and continue as a standard sock?


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

Great throwback in time. My MIL made blankets for all her grandchildren, I'm sure this is the pattern she used. I can still hear her saying "this is so simple". Loved my MIL! As a tribute to her I'm going to make one for my first great a grandchild, due in May.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

Great throwback in time. My MIL made blankets for all her grandchildren, I'm sure this is the pattern she used. I can still hear her saying "this is so simple". Loved my MIL! As a tribute to her I'm going to make one for my first great a grandchild, due in May.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

Don't ask how it happened but my post went on the wrong page!


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

Guess it didn't go on the wrong page. Wonder if this is telling me to stay in bed today?!?!?


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

This one I printed instead of bookmarking! Seems to be a good "portable" pattern! Thanks.


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks for the pattern....have been looking for a easy scarf pattern. Going to try doing a cowl with this.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for that, sounds like a nice and easy pattern to do. :thumbup:


----------



## Pauline Stewart (Mar 2, 2013)

Am going to try. Thanks so much.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. Have bookmarked. :thumbup:


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Question. It does sound like it would make a beautiful afghan.
Would I use multiples of 36 stitches to do that or would be the first and last knit 1 only for the very beginning and ending of each row?


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

I will try this for scarf


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you for your pattern. Do you think I could just knit that first row 4 or 5 or 6 times over (depending on how wide I want to make the throw.(for the first row)-then k the next row and p the 3rd row? This woud eliminate the strips - do you think that would work?

Anna


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

Does this have to be knitted in panels or could it be knit continously as one piece?


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

Love to see a photo! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

What a pretty/classy lady you are. Congrats on your Gt Grnd child. I was so blessed to get to see mine. She is in GA and I'm in KY. I'm not sure that will happen again. Strange that you recognized this pattern. I don't know how my mom had it but it was good for a beginner to work on a nice project. It took me a long time since I was a new mom and didn't have much time to spend knitting.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

It takes seven panels and they are long (150 or so ribs) so it would be bulky and difficult to do that. Maybe double up on the panels (36st + 36st) on one needle but for me it is too cumbersome to work on it that way. It's really up to the individual I guess.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

I have three panels finished (not joined yet) and could take a picture I guess. It is an off white color but you could see the shapes of the sts. I'll get a photo done today.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I made this same pattern about 50 years ago and love it. Made seven panels from pink to maroon with maroon on the outer panels moving into the center pink. Wonderful warm afghan that all 6 of my kids want (It is still on my bed, warm and no signs of wear). Guess I'd better get busy and make one for each....,. maybe.



Livvy said:


> This pattern is three repeated rows....so simple. I learned it about 50 yrs ago. No name so I called it Ripple Rib Afghan. I've made the full size but currently adapted it to make a scarf since it is done in panels. It creates a zig/zag shape.
> 
> Cast 36sts - #8 needles - yarn of your choice
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

It's not unusual to have 200+ stitches on a long circular needle to make an afghan in worsted or DK.
All I want to know is whether repeats of the pattern to make it wider mean the first and last K1 should be done for each repeat
or only at the beginning and end of each row


----------



## Nina (Jan 23, 2011)

Livvy is right about this pattern I have been using this pattern for years especially for baby blankets and lap robes for charity. It is so easy to do and you can pick it up any time and know what row you are on. I only made one strip one yeats ago added an extra st each side for sewing most of mine are one piece. Also a good stash buster blanket.


----------



## Nina (Jan 23, 2011)

Ruth Ray The k1 is only for the beginning and end of each blanket


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Nina, I thought that might be the case


----------



## aliand (Oct 27, 2012)

This might be a dumb question, but if you multiply the 36 Co stitches to several repeats, can you not make one wide piece for an afghan that does not need several panels sewn together?? just wondering??


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

look at the replies above your question. yes you can.
just do the first and last k1 at beginning and end of row, not for every repeat.


----------



## aliand (Oct 27, 2012)

Ruth Ray said:


> look at the replies above your question. yes you can.
> just do the first and last k1 at beginning and end of row, not for every repeat.


Thank you...so that means i could increase the border by knitting extra k's, then proceed with the body, right. (apologies...i'm a novice at all this  )


----------



## Nina (Jan 23, 2011)

aliand when adding on sts for a full blanke etc you do the k1 then all middle sts do not do last ki until all your sts are on thenend with k1


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

but yes, you could do a wider border if you want to. Just use a marker so you remember which is the border and where the body of it begins. I would only use 3 stiches at most for a border


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Livvy said:


> This pattern is three repeated rows....so simple. I learned it about 50 yrs ago. No name so I called it Ripple Rib Afghan. I've made the full size but currently adapted it to make a scarf since it is done in panels. It creates a zig/zag shape.
> 
> Cast 36sts - #8 needles - yarn of your choice
> 
> ...


I guess I am having a senior moment this morning. I am not understanding what you mean by only using 3 sts instead of 6 on the scarf pattern. Marly


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Notice she is casting on fewer stitches to make a narrower scarf
so wherever it says k6 she is knitting only 3


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Ruth Ray said:


> Notice she is casting on fewer stitches to make a narrower scarf
> so wherever it says k6 she is knitting only 3


Thank you so much, how can you tell I am not an experienced knitter. Marly


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Rumplestiltskein said:


> Very similar to a pattern I used to make baby blankets for my friend when she was expecting twins. The 3 row repeat makes almost a giant garter stitch effect so the finished piece is reversible. The ripples look great in stripes. Highly recommended!!


Do you mean a a different color for each row or a different color after each pattern repeat?


----------



## Txlvs2knit (Aug 12, 2011)

Livvy said:


> This pattern is three repeated rows....so simple. I learned it about 50 yrs ago. No name so I called it Ripple Rib Afghan. I've made the full size but currently adapted it to make a scarf since it is done in panels. It creates a zig/zag shape.
> 
> Cast 36sts - #8 needles - yarn of your choice
> 
> ...


Think I will use this to make a baby blanket. If I cast on 36 stitches 2X will that be wide enough or should I do 3X? I want to do it on the needle all at once not in panels, so will leave out the K1 in the middle sections and only add that at the end. 
Would love a picture if you can share one.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Txlvs2knit said:


> Think I will use this to make a baby blanket. If I cast on 36 stitches 2X will that be wide enough or should I do 3X? I want to do it on the needle all at once not in panels, so will leave out the K1 in the middle sections and only add that at the end.
> Would love a picture if you can share one.


She has posted that the k1 is at the very beginning and very ending of the row - not inbetween


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Desperate to see a pic. Not able to visualise what it would look like.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the stitch pattern Livvy, I'm going to try out this stitch tonight.
And a warm welcome to KP.
Hannet


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

I just knit up a swatch of this pattern. It is easy and nice...I would call it a zig-zag pattern .....somewhat like the chevron pattern...up and down...


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm actually making this afghan right now. However, I combined all the panels and just repeat the pattern seven times as my afghan is seven panels. In case you're interested I cast on 252 stitches for the seven panels. The pattern is multiples of 36 so you can make the afghan any size you want. I use Red Heart Super Saver when I make mine since they get thrown in the washer and dryer.

Enjoy your day and happy knitting...Judy


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Judy-japcrp said:


> I'm actually making this afghan right now. However, I combined all the panels and just repeat the pattern seven times as my afghan is seven panels. In case you're interested I cast on 252 stitches for the seven panels. The pattern is multiples of 36 so you can make the afghan any size you want. I use Red Heart Super Saver when I make mine since they get thrown in the washer and dryer.
> 
> Enjoy your day and happy knitting...Judy


Judy - can you tell us the yardage you needed to do that?


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

As I told another lady, (and I think a throw would be smaller than an afghan) it might be a bit bulky to do several repeats on the first row. You'd need long needles which I find cumbersome and the larger version is seven of the panels sewn together when they are finished. Whatever you want to do and can manage I guess would work. I did the first one years ago with light, med. and dark rose progressive panels and then back again so the dark was in the middle and the light colors leading in to it and then out again. Each done separately and sewn together. Any way you want it is totally up to you.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

I posted a picture of the start of a panel (off white) and also a converted version for a scarf minus some sts...3 instead of 6 to make it less wide. Check it out.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Circular needles work well for a lot of stitches. I have an afghan pattern book and many call for over 200 stitches
It might be difficult in a bulky weight though


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

littletreasure said:


> Desperate to see a pic. Not able to visualise what it would look like.


Look up Ripple on Ravelry.com. There are 101 pages. You'll get the idea. It looks like rick rack.


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

For the size I make,I use 7 skeins of Red Heart Super Saver, usually in variegated colors. The Variegated colors have 5 ounces of yarn or 244 yards.

I will try to get a picture of the one I'm knitting and post it for all of you. It is an easy pattern to do.

Hope this helps, enjoy your day and happy knitting..Judy


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Okay let me see if this works. If it does you'll see a picture of the afghan, well as best I could get it, as well as a close up of one panel. One other thing I'm knitting this using size 10 needles and I'm using a circular needle due to the size. Hope this helps. Enjoy your day and happy knitting...Judy


----------



## aliand (Oct 27, 2012)

Judy-japcrp said:


> I'm actually making this afghan right now. However, I combined all the panels and just repeat the pattern seven times as my afghan is seven panels. In case you're interested I cast on 252 stitches for the seven panels. The pattern is multiples of 36 so you can make the afghan any size you want. I use Red Heart Super Saver when I make mine since they get thrown in the washer and dryer.
> 
> Enjoy your day and happy knitting...Judy


I'm confused. The 36 stitches include the 2 stitches at either edge, so shouldn't you only cast on 34 stitches x 7 times= 238 st plus the one knit per edge = 240 st total??


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Thanks so much, I have copied it and plan to make my son a scarf using it!!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much - anxious to try it.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

If you are on FaceBook, I posted a picture of both the panel and the scarf I am working on using the pattern I put on this forum. I thought I put it on here too but don't know how to find it again. Look for it on KY Knitwits


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Aliand: I would have cast on 240 - it seems that Judy kept the 2 extra k stitches at the beginning and end of each pattern giving her 12 extra k stitches and thus a bit wider.

Anna


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Aliand, I guess if you want to call it an edge, the first two stitches you can. I'm sorry I really don't know how to explain it but I just continue the first row till I get to the end of the cast on stitches and I have the same edges. If you did this in panels each panel is 36 stitches. I've made at least 6 of these afghans over the years and it does work out, but can't explain it, sorry. Hopefully if you look at the pictures it will help. 

Happy knitting...Judy


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Sounds pretty. Can you post a picture when you are done. I would love to see it.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

I will try to remember but this is an ongoing project with no time limit as to when it needs to be completed. Therefore, I only work on it once in a while as it's pretty warm on my lap.

Enjoy your day and happy knitting...Judy


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Livvy, Just saw the picture you posted on the Facebook page and it sure looks nice done on the smaller needles. It is a fun piece to knit though and not difficult.

Enjoy your day and happy knitting...Judy


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

A little confused by your comment. I don't think of #8 as a smaller needle. The afghan is on 8. The scarf is on a 9 needle to loosen the knit a bit. I wanted it to look lacey. The 8 needle gives a heavier yarn a tighter look for a warm covering which is what I think an afghan should be. I must say I'm surprised at the volume of mentions and interpretations my little pattern has generated. It's nice to be appreciated! Thanks for all the comments everyone.


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

I would love to see a picture of this.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I might give this one a try. Thanks for the pattern. Would love to see a picture of your finished work.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

I will try to get this back on here...apparently didn't work before.


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks! Sounds fun


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. I have downloaded it to make an afghan for charity.


----------



## gram-nana (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi, So would your last row be Row 1, 2, or 3, before you cast off? I'm anxious to try this by knitting a baby blanket all in one piece.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sounds like a fun pattern to work up. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you, will give it a try! Jean


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

Lovely color of Blue! :thumbup:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you! How kind and generous of you to share the pattern!


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

Just as in most patterns of this type, you complete the group and finish with row 3, binding off in pattern.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't have any luck bringing up private messages. My computer doesn't have the right app or something. Just send me a message through FB if it has to be private, though I don't know why it would be necessary unless you are sending or asking for an email.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Livvy said:


> I will try to get this back on here...apparently didn't work before.


I love the blue scarf. What yarn did you use? Marly


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

There is a Soft Secret and a Simply Soft which are identical in sheen, silkiness and I have used both. One is Caron and the other is Bee Yarn (Hobby Lobby) so whichever you can get, they are very much alike.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm just surprised so many people wanted to use it. I've had it for 50 yrs....since my mom gave it to me to teach me to knit. Your picture on your profile would make a nice painting. I do that too. Is it a photo?


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Livvy said:


> There is a Soft Secret and a Simply Soft which are identical in sheen, silkiness and I have used both. One is Caron and the other is Bee Yarn (Hobby Lobby) so whichever you can get, they are very much alike.


Thank you, will make the scarf as soon as I finish my GD hat. Marly


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Livvy said:


> I'm just surprised so many people wanted to use it. I've had it for 50 yrs....since my mom gave it to me to teach me to knit. Your picture on your profile would make a nice painting. I do that too. Is it a photo?


We all want to use the pattern as its beautiful, versatile, and easy. Can be used for almost anything, I am thinking of using it for the bottom half of a jersey. I thank you for sharing the pattern. M


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks do you have a pic? Saved the directions.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh This pattern brings back some very happy memories.
It is the pattern my Dear friend Pat gave me when I visited her in Indiana over thirty years ago. I had such fun making it and it still gets admiring comments.
I'm now inspired to knit another. 
THANK YOU. x


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I was just looking at mine and thinking the same thing..... maybe I can find some Woolease colors that I like in my stash.... hmmmmm



Rainyday said:


> Oh This pattern brings back some very happy memories.
> It is the pattern my Dear friend Pat gave me when I visited her in Indiana over thirty years ago. I had such fun making it and it still gets admiring comments.
> I'm now inspired to knit another.
> THANK YOU. x


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

I already posted a pic. Don't know how to tell you to find it but I can do it again. Amazed how much attention this pattern received.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

That is so pretty - sorry I didn't see the first post. Have the pic saved with the directions.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I knew this reminded me of something. The ripple afghan pattern I learned as crochet years ago. I made one, one family member or another said "I really like it. Will you make me one?" So, I gave her that one. Now that I know how to knit, maybe I should make THIS one and if someone likes and wants it, I will say "Sure, buy me the yarn in the colors you like." I've been told by a knit/crochet friend who gave me the tip, that they never will.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Livvy said:


> This pattern is three repeated rows....so simple. I learned it about 50 yrs ago. No name so I called it Ripple Rib Afghan. I've made the full size but currently adapted it to make a scarf since it is done in panels. It creates a zig/zag shape.
> 
> Cast 36sts - #8 needles - yarn of your choice
> 
> ...


----------



## msmarie1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Livvy I LOVE this pattern stitch that you gave us...Thank You
so much..it is one that I have never seen..its so like a crochet
stitch, and I don't really crochet, except for edges and grannies.
I started a project with a variegated yarn and its looking so nice.
thanks again, will show a picture when I finish. I used #8 needles
and I Love this Yarn and it measures almost 10 inches across.
Those vintage pattern stitches were the best. thanks MsMarie1


----------



## val161 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi Livvy

Only just come across this pattern. Would it be suitable for a bedcover do you think (or throw). If so how many stitches would you use?

Sounds lovely, have you any pics of any finished garments you have made using that stitch.
Thank you.
Valx


----------



## val161 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi Livvy

Only just come across this pattern. Would it be suitable for a bedcover do you think (or throw). If so how many stitches would you use?

Sounds lovely, have you any pics of any finished garments you have made using that stitch.
Thank you.
Valx


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

Garment??? It's an afghan. Seven panels sewn together. Each panel is 150 or so ribs long. The only garment I am using it for is 3 sts where it says 6 so it won't be too wide for a scarf. I attached photos of both. I'll do it again for you.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

Garment??? It's an afghan. Seven panels sewn together. Each panel is 150 or so ribs long. The only garment I am using it for is 3 sts where it says 6 so it won't be too wide for a scarf. I attached photos of both. I'll do it again for you.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Very pretty. Love your yarn choice.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Love it. I searched for a pattern like this for knitting and am glad I found this one.. Thank you for posting it. I think I will try making a small version as a trial run.. perhaps as a hotpad for dishes coming out of the microwave.. They make great gifts and I learn new stitches!


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Livvy said:


> Garment??? It's an afghan. Seven panels sewn together. Each panel is 150 or so ribs long. The only garment I am using it for is 3 sts where it says 6 so it won't be too wide for a scarf. I attached photos of both. I'll do it again for you.


I started this pattern for a scarf and the C/.O stitches curled.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

It's supposed to curl a little...don't make them too loose, the first three are the first rib...the next three are reversed and form the next rib. It is a rib stitch pattern. Using an 8 needle is in the original instructions.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Livvy said:


> It's supposed to curl a little...don't make them too loose, the first three are the first rib...the next three are reversed and form the next rib. It is a rib stitch pattern. Using an 8 needle is in the original instructions.


I thought you said you used a #9 for the scarf? Marly


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Livvy said:


> Garment??? It's an afghan. Seven panels sewn together. Each panel is 150 or so ribs long. The only garment I am using it for is 3 sts where it says 6 so it won't be too wide for a scarf. I attached photos of both. I'll do it again for you.


I have used the 3sts instead of the 6, but mine does not look like yours, I am doing something wrong


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Livvy said:


> I posted a picture of the start of a panel (off white) and also a converted version for a scarf minus some sts...3 instead of 6 to make it less wide. Check it out.


Its getting frogged, not happy with it, I have gone wrong somewhere, :-( not giving up, I will try again


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

The needle is a #9, but the yarn is lightweight acrylic, not the thicker type I use for an afghan. Notice the difference in the picture I posted if you can find it. When you knit the third row and then turn it around and knit the pattern row it creates a new rib. With only three rows to the design, it should be pretty simple. I can't tell by your picture because it is such a close shot.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok, you have made a little sweater (for a baby or a doll?) and changed the way this pattern was originally designed. It's cute and I don't see anything wrong with it. I never tried to incorporate this into clothing....except for a straight patterned scarf. You seem to know what you're doing.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Livvy said:


> Ok, you have made a little sweater (for a baby or a doll?) and changed the way this pattern was originally designed. It's cute and I don't see anything wrong with it. I never tried to incorporate this into clothing....except for a straight patterned scarf. You seem to know what you're doing.


ITS A LITTLE PREEMIE TOP, KNITTED FROM THE TOP DOWN, I WAS JUST TRYING OUT THE PATTERN. I DIDNT CHANGE THE PATTERN I WENT WRONG SOMEWHERE :shock: BUT I WILL TRY AGAIN


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> ITS A LITTLE PREEMIE TOP, KNITTED FROM THE TOP DOWN, I WAS JUST TRYING OUT THE PATTERN. I DIDNT CHANGE THE PATTERN I WENT WRONG SOMEWHERE :shock: BUT I WILL TRY AGAIN


I THINK I KNOW WHERE I WENT WRONG, BECAUSE I WAS KNITTING TOP DOWN, I SHOULD HAVE STARTED THE PATTERN WITH A KNIT THEN PURL THEN PATTERN ROW, I WILL TRY THAT.


----------



## val161 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you for your reply xx


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Livvy said:


> This pattern is three repeated rows....so simple. I learned it about 50 yrs ago. No name so I called it Ripple Rib Afghan. I've made the full size but currently adapted it to make a scarf since it is done in panels. It creates a zig/zag shape.
> 
> Cast 36sts - #8 needles - yarn of your choice
> 
> ...


If I want to make the scarf a bit wider than the C/O 24sts, how many more do I need to C/O, thanks. Just cant work it out in my head, thanks. Marly


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Marty; try 36 sts as Livvy recomends,


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Marty; try 36 sts as Livvy recomends,


The 36sts is for the aphgan, so I guess I would k6 instead of the k3, right?


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Marly said:


> The 36sts is for the aphgan, so I guess I would k6 instead of the k3, right?


Livvy uses 36 sts per panel and she makes 7 panels for an afgan. You can make just 1 panel of 36 sts for a scarf. Using the k6


----------



## Nina (Jan 23, 2011)

The pattern stitch is 17sts plus 2


----------



## jessie.msly44 (Jan 28, 2014)

What's the pattern for the Afghan? I've always wanted to knit a blanket.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

jessie.msly44 said:


> What's the pattern for the Afghan? I've always wanted to knit a blanket.


Go to page 1


----------



## jessie.msly44 (Jan 28, 2014)

Nevermind about my other post. 

But, what yarn do you normally use for the Afghan? I love the Caron Simply Soft. Would that be suitable for a bedspread?


----------



## val161 (Oct 19, 2013)

kneonknitter said:


> Thank you. This is going to be wonderful for my Make A Wish Travel Blankies.


Lovely pattern, looking forward to making this. Just a query, you say the pattern you are using....you only have 3 stitches instead of 6, you are not referring to the number you start off with I take it, but the amout you knit in the first row of the pattern, is that correct?
Thank you.
Val


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

glenniemae said:


> sounds very nice I bookmarked the pattern


Like the pattern and the colors...


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing this lovely pattern!


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for pattern


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

My friend just told me of this pattern. It's the only crocheting she does is the ripple blanket and so easy to pick up and drop when necessary.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

Since this is such a 'no brainer' pattern, it is simple to remember and after doing several rows, you don't need a 'cheat sheet' but can just sit and do it without much effort. I'm currently working on both an afghan and a scarf using this pattern. You can easily carry it on a trip, to the doctor's office, etc and just pick it up while watching TV. I've used it since I was a new mom at 20 and now I'm 74. Imagine! Glad you have found it useful. Olivia Walker


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Your "no brainer" is my next afghan, I have another "no brainer" 

cast on 159 sts
row 1. k4, k2tog, *k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, sk2p, repeat from * to last 13 sts, k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, k2tog, k4.
row 2. k5, purl to last 5, k5.
rows 3-12. repeat last 2 rows 5 times. 
13-16. knit.
repeat rows 1-16 until length required
ending with a row 11, cast off/bind off


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Your "no brainer" is my next afghan, I have another "no brainer"
> 
> cast on 159 sts
> row 1. k4, k2tog, *k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, sk2p, repeat from * to last 13 sts, k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, k2tog, k4.
> ...


----------



## GMAknits (Dec 8, 2013)

Sounds like a keeper. I will try your pattern and have a borders.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

From the picture I really like this one. I think I know what the sk2 means but putting a 'p' after it kind of throws me. I haven't seen that before. It is a slip/knit 2 sts but what does the p have you do with it? Hope you will send me an answer for this. I'd like to try it. Send to [email protected] so I will be sure to see it. Thanks.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Livvy said:


> From the picture I really like this one. I think I know what the sk2 means but putting a 'p' after it kind of throws me. I haven't seen that before. It is a slip/knit 2 sts but what does the p have you do with it? Hope you will send me an answer for this. I'd like to try it. Send to [email protected] so I will be sure to see it. Thanks.


Livvy, please edit your message and take your email addresss out, don't ever post your email address. Rather ask someone to PM you. The sk2p. Is slip1, K2tog, Pass slip sts over. Regards M


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't see an option on here for editing. Also I figured out what it was by looking it up online. It is different from the abbreviations I'm used to. There is one in another pattern I use for a mock cable stitch in which you slip 1, then knit 2 and pass over both to close the design that looks like a cable stitch only on a smaller scale. I guess that's why it confused me. Sorry. I have started a scarf using only the basic design (29 sts) in a lavender yarn. It will be pretty. Thanks for this.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Livvy; I think you have about an hour to edit something.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

That would have expired two days ago. I'm enjoying working on the scarf I'm doing from your pattern. It will be very pretty. I was looking for a different design to use with the lavender yarn (Simply Soft) and it seems perfect. Thanks again. O.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thats what we are all on this forum for, to help and share our knowledge and patterns, and anything else that's takes our fancy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Livvy said:


> If you are on FaceBook, I posted a picture of both the panel and the scarf I am working on using the pattern I put on this forum. I thought I put it on here too but don't know how to find it again. Look for it on KY Knitwits


This group?: http://www.facebook.com/groups/KYKnitwits/ I joined it, but don't see where you put the photo


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Judy-japcrp said:


> Livvy, Just saw the picture you posted on the Facebook page and it sure looks nice done on the smaller needles. It is a fun piece to knit though and not difficult.
> 
> Enjoy your day and happy knitting...Judy


Where did you find it? Could you please post the link?


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

I can post it again just for you...the panel is 36 sts for the sake of easy handling or doing each one in a different color but some people actually like working on a large aphgan all at once...that is too cumbersome for me. The scarf size is smaller, using 3 sts where it calls for 6 to keep it from being too wide. Glad you liked it. I will put the picture back up for you here since I did that before.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bleeshea said:


> Do you mean a a different color for each row or a different color after each pattern repeat?


That is called 'knitter's choice'. You are making it, so you get to decide if and when to change colours. Swatching is always a good idea to see how what you're planning will look knitted up.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

For those wishing to see photos of this pattern, I've found it on Ravelry; there are hundreds of photos to look at! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-ripple-baby-blanket/people

The only difference between it and Livvy's is that it has a three-stitch border added on each side. Of those three stitches, the first one is always slipped (not specified knitwise or purlwise) and the other two are always knitted.


----------



## msmarie1 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks Jessica and especially Livvie for that great pattern
nice to see it in a wider version knitted instead of crocheted
great members on KP msmarie1


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

The first time I did this for an afghan, my mother was teaching me to knit while expecting my first baby. It was taught as panels of 36 sts and I chose several shades of rose to pink. Each panel was one color, graduating in hue once the panels were sewn together. Obviously the knitter can choose any combination or all one color. The one I've been doing more recently is off white. It is going slowly since I've done other things like the scarves of different types in between working on it.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't do much crochet and this pattern is only knitted. I've never seen this type of pattern in a crochet with this particular design.


----------



## Livvy (Jan 22, 2014)

My pattern has no border sts since that edge is attached to the next panel and the border might spoil the ripple effect. I guess if you were doing a blanket, you'd want a border stitch on the outer edges. I guess this pattern has covered a lot of area and been used by many over the years. I was about 20 when I first learned it. I'm 74 now.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Same here, also made in the pale pink to red with fringe on the ends. Still using it on my queen size bed (8 panels) but I forget how many stitches across each panels. I'll have to check. Mine was made in the early '50's and don't remember
where I got the pattern, but no outside border, just top and bottom fringe. (Picture below)



Livvy said:


> My pattern has no border sts since that edge is attached to the next panel and the border might spoil the ripple effect. I guess if you were doing a blanket, you'd want a border stitch on the outer edges. I guess this pattern has covered a lot of area and been used by many over the years. I was about 20 when I first learned it. I'm 74 now.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks very much like the ripple stitch in crochet to me.



freckles said:


> Same here, also made in the pale pink to red with fringe on the ends. Still using it on my queen size bed (8 panels) but I forget how many stitches across each panels. I'll have to check. Mine was made in the early '50's and don't remember
> where I got the pattern, but no outside border, just top and bottom fringe. (Picture below)


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm not sure about the changes in s# of stitches for the scarf!
I'm not sure I understand the 3 sts. instead of 6? is it 30 instead of 36? ? new at knitting.Thank you for explaining


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

HB123 said:


> I'm not sure about the changes in s# of stitches for the scarf!
> I'm not sure I understand the 3 sts. instead of 6? is it 30 instead of 36? ? new at knitting.Thank you for explaining


Read the basic pattern. Do you see where the directions have you knit 6? Change every k6 to k3, and you'll have a narrower pattern.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

OH! I see it Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I like that stitch patterning! I think I'll try casting on for a cowl. I'm always looking for quick to knit cowls.
Marge


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanx.


----------

